# Not another shed build!



## mailee (2 Nov 2008)

Well despite the weather I have been building a shed, in between the showers that is. It is a simple build of a flat roofed 10 x 8 shed for one of my neighbours. She insisted I build it rather than her buy one even though it was much more expensive, who am I to argue with a woman. Anyway I started it Saturday morning and got this completed by the end of the day:





I started again this morning at 10am and in between the showers I managed to get this far:




It was getting dusk by then so time to call it a day. I had my pop up gazebo erected overnight and was praying it had remained standing in all the winds we had in the night. I needn't have worried as it was still as I left it the night before. Not bad for an Argos special and it kept the De Walt dry too. 
I am back at work tomorrow on the early shift so wont'get anything done until tomorrow afternoon weather permitting.


----------



## Waka (2 Nov 2008)

Mailee

You don't hang about do you? You realise that you're putting everyone to shame.

Does look good though, a little more expensive it may be, but the build quality will be far superior to a bought one.


----------



## motownmartin (2 Nov 2008)

Waka":33ksxuc1 said:


> the build quality will be far superior to a bought one.


Not if I made it :lol: 

Mailee, give me a quote to build me a workshop


----------



## Rich (2 Nov 2008)

Nice one Mailee, looking forward to the next instalment, can you make the pics larger please?  

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## joiner_sim (2 Nov 2008)

How is the base of the shed built?


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Nov 2008)

That's very speedy work!


----------



## gidon (3 Nov 2008)

Nice one Mailee.
I'm making a 10x8 shed too and you are quite simply putting me to shame!!
Yes bigger pics please!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## mailee (3 Nov 2008)

Well Sim, the base is made up of treated 4x2 and has damp proof membrane to sit on. The frame is spaced at 12" centres as the guy says he will have some heavy gear in there. The floor is 18mm ply and the frame is 4x2 CLS. 
Sorry about the size of the pictures guys I will post larger next time. 
I did manage to get some work done this afternoon for a couple of hours and got all the roof beams in place. These are made out of treated timber for no other reason than it was cheap as my merchant had an excess of it. :wink: 
I appologise for putting you to shame Gidon but time is money and I certainly don't want to hang about in this weather when I could be in the workshop warm and dry.  No pics today as it was too dark by the time I had finished the beams, maybe tomorrow I can post some more of the build. :wink:


----------



## MikeG. (3 Nov 2008)

Mailee,

just a couple of things.....

Why have you not used full-legth studs in the panels either side of the door? It looks as though you were going to do really low windows then changed your mind!!!

Is this sitting straight on the ground?

Mike


----------



## mailee (3 Nov 2008)

Well Mike the studding around the door is to reinforce this area for the door frame as it will be a full framed door fitted. It is raised off the ground (concrete) slightly with small blocks, it doesn't show very well on the photo. There is a damp proof membrane on these and the floor joists are then resting on these.


----------



## mailee (7 Nov 2008)

In between the rain of the last few days I managed to get on well with the shed build. I got the roof on finally when the weather decided to abate.




I also got the window frame made and the glass fitted along with a good coat of preservative.




I couldn't get any pics in between as it was dark each time I finished. I am building the door in the shop at the moment which should be ready for fitting tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## joiner_sim (7 Nov 2008)

Looking great, hate to admit it, but i wish my workshop was about as big as this, desperatley needing the space now.


----------



## Rich (7 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the bigger pics Mailee, you don't hang about do you? as usual, 1st class.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## Maia28 (8 Nov 2008)

I have also been making a 10x8 shed to replace an existing. A concrete base already existed. The floor is 3/4 ply, 3x2 framing, osb roof and douglas fir featheredge cladding. Finished last weekend, been away all week and found that it is now being used to dry horse blankets/rugs. This is my second shed build inspird by mailee's projcts and I reckon if I do it again I'd probably get it right first time  



[/img]


----------



## mailee (8 Nov 2008)

Well I am flattered Maia28, nice to be an inspiration to someone. I wish SWMBO felt that way. :lol: 
Thanks guys for the kind comments. Well Sim it doesn't matter what size workshop you have it is never big enough, believe me. I used to rent one that was 40' x 30' and I still ram out of space! 
I finally got the door made and fitted today and the build finished. I was over on five lengths of shiplap and my neighbour let me have them saying he had no use for them along with some offcuts which will come in handy in the future. 




I fitted a hasp and staple after this pic was taken and after a good tidying up my neighboour was very happy with the result. I also have some decking to repair for her and a boiler to box in, but those jobs are for next year as I am far too busy at the moment.


----------



## Rich (8 Nov 2008)

mailee":2q8nnipt said:


> Well I am flattered Maia28, nice to be an inspiration to someone. I wish SWMBO felt that way. :lol:
> Thanks guys for the kind comments. Well Sim it doesn't matter what size workshop you have it is never big enough, believe me. I used to rent one that was 40' x 30' and I still ram out of space!
> I finally got the door made and fitted today and the build finished. I was over on five lengths of shiplap and my neighbour let me have them saying he had no use for them along with some offcuts which will come in handy in the future.
> 
> ...



Hi mailee, please be aware of my efforts to advise Dan tovey on the issue of boxing in boilers, that, fell on deaf ears, I have no doubt that you know the regs, but just in case, let me know if you're not sure.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## mailee (8 Nov 2008)

Actually Rich I am not up to date on the regs for boxing boilers in, maybe you can enlighten me mate. I shall not be doing this job until next year when they will probably have changed again anyway. :lol: I would appreciate anything you can tell me thanks.


----------



## Rich (8 Nov 2008)

Hello again mate, 1st off, is it a room sealed boiler mounted on an outside wall, I would'nt think so as that would not normally need boxing in, therefore if it is a floor/wall mounted Atmospheric boiler that needs FREE air to burn correctly, then this can be done as long as a grille is fitted or holes are drilled to allow fresh air to be let into the combustion chamber, if a gas fired boiler is starved of fresh air the result will be carbon monoxide, (Co).

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## yo_chuci (8 Nov 2008)

can i hijack here and ask rich about boxing in a boiler. i have a conventional on the wall in the kitchen with a flue outside. it is basically sealed all round cept for a small gap under the bottom panel against the wall. and this is only here cos the gas pipe and drain are there. i think it pulls the air in thru flue (has a tube in a tube) so i should be able to box it. i was gonna do it with a kitchen cupboard i have spare, would be 5cm to wide on both sides and thought about leaving the bottom off for access. is this allowed. 

like i said sorry to hijack... its a loverly shed tho.. if build a shed is there a normal size that people aim for ie so wide by so deep and then just make them bigger if there is the space?


----------



## shim20 (8 Nov 2008)

cracking job there


----------



## joiner_sim (8 Nov 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Rich (8 Nov 2008)

yo_chuci":qwxrfbae said:


> can i hijack here and ask rich about boxing in a boiler. i have a conventional on the wall in the kitchen with a flue outside. it is basically sealed all round cept for a small gap under the bottom panel against the wall. and this is only here cos the gas pipe and drain are there. i think it pulls the air in thru flue (has a tube in a tube) so i should be able to box it. i was gonna do it with a kitchen cupboard i have spare, would be 5cm to wide on both sides and thought about leaving the bottom off for access. is this allowed.
> 
> like i said sorry to hijack... its a loverly shed tho.. if build a shed is there a normal size that people aim for ie so wide by so deep and then just make them bigger if there is the space?



It's perfectly okay to box in THAT type of boiler as it gets it's free air from outside and through the flue.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## mailee (8 Nov 2008)

Well Yo_chuci It is usually best to build a shed to the length of the timber and panels you can buy. If you are cladding a shed with ply then it would make economic sense to build it in multiples of 8' or 4' but it is up to yourself of how big you want it. I built my workshop to a size of the maximum I could get away with in the size of my garden although it wasn't built with sheet materials in mind as it has T&G flooring and roof. (Mind you I could still do with more room...who couldn't) :lol:


----------



## yo_chuci (9 Nov 2008)

yeah that makes sense. it was more a "it should be x wide cos when cutting on a table saw you need x space." etc 
i wondered if people had that sort of idea... the one's i've looked at on here all look big when being built but then photo's do that, 
i guess that's why tables and stations are usually built to be multi purpose or fold away etc. 
i only have a single garage atm so am gonna have to be clever with units and work tables etc.

cheers rich, that's what i thought...


----------



## digitalbot (24 Nov 2008)

Excuse the naivety of the question but how are your corners joined in that shed build? Is it a M+T top and bottom and then bolted through to the next side, and that being the same on all four sides? Or is it something more ingenious ( or simpler ) than that.


----------



## mailee (25 Nov 2008)

no Digitalbot it is nothing as classy as a M&T joint it is just butt jointed and screwed with the sides being bolted together. HTH. :wink:


----------



## digitalbot (25 Nov 2008)

sure does.

thanks


----------

